# Parrotlet and Cockatiel



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Do Parrotlets get along good with cockatiels some people say parrotlets are aggressive and I dont believe that because I have a parrotlet with me now named chewie hes staying with me for the night Im teaching him a trick or two and hes very sweet and the cockatiels are ok with him.Casper and Casha just went home a while ago.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

No parrotlets are not good companions for tiels, they are very nippy and aggressive with other birds, sometimes even bonded pairs can fight which ends with the death of one. I have a parrotlet who is bonded to one of my budgies and does get along ok with her most times, but he hates the rest of my budgies, my tiels and my conure.. They have a large beak for their size and a powerful bite.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

ParrotletsRock said:


> No parrotlets are not good companions for tiels, they are very nippy and aggressive with other birds, sometimes even bonded pairs can fight which ends with the death of one. I have a parrotlet who is bonded to one of my budgies and does get along ok with her most times, but he hates the rest of my budgies, my tiels and my conure.. They have a large beak for their size and a powerful bite.


The one I have here is very sweet hes very tame and he was playing with the tiels his cuteness just made me want one and his breeder has babies ready to go in 2 weeks from now and they are tame.I suppose if they get along good they will be ok.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Brandon, from your previous posts, I can see how much you love your cockatiels and how well you are doing with them. If I were you, I wouldn't add another bird to the mix. Why spoil the harmony you have. Another bird will require more attention from you, which means Loki and Rocco will get less.
You can always bird sit for other people and enjoy it that way.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Take a walk over to talkparrotlets and see what they sy about parrotlets and other species... it might happen once in a while, but as a general rule it is a no no.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm also really concerned about whether you're doing anything to prevent spread of illness between all these birds you're seeing, especially considering that you don't have a vet. Please, please take that very seriously.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Im getting a baby parrotlet on Friday they will be in separate cages to see how they get along.Enigma im not even gonna answer that lots of people have other birds around their birds.And like I already said if any of my birds got sick they would be comfortable for any vet to hold them.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Brandon2k14 said:


> Im getting a baby parrotlet on Friday they will be in separate cages to see how they get along.Enigma im not even gonna answer that lots of people have other birds around their birds.And like I already said if any of my birds got sick they would be comfortable for any vet to hold them.


Brandon, Enigma is only concerned for the health of your flock, other birds can be carrying some real nasty stuff and not look sick, psittacosis comes to mind. You may not even be aware your bird has caught it until it just dies. Quarantine is intended to catch most sick birds before they have contact with your healthy birds... I personally am very paranoid about birds and diseases.. A lot of times even if your birds are comfortable at the vets, it can be very very costly to treat these diseases, she wasn't being mean, only concerned.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

ParrotletsRock said:


> Brandon, Enigma is only concerned for the health of your flock, other birds can be carrying some real nasty stuff and not look sick, psittacosis comes to mind. You may not even be aware your bird has caught it until it just dies. Quarantine is intended to catch most sick birds before they have contact with your healthy birds... I personally am very paranoid about birds and diseases.. A lot of times even if your birds are comfortable at the vets, it can be very very costly to treat these diseases, she wasn't being mean, only concerned.


I never said she was being mean.Im just saying if they were sick I would bring them to the vet and I would pay any amount to help them and so would my mam even though she doesn't own them and I would do the same for Tiko.I will be quarantining the new bird and the only bird to get in contact with Rocko and Loki was Chewie.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> I never said she was being mean.Im just saying if they were sick I would bring them to the vet and I would pay any amount to help them and so would my mam even though she doesn't own them and I would do the same for Tiko.I will be quarantining the new bird and the only bird to get in contact with Rocko and Loki was Chewie.


I think the concern here was Chewie. And you train birds as part of your job right? Just make sure to wash your hands and change your clothes after every session with another bird before you touch yours, only because of the disease issue. 

Honestly, I don't agree with mixing species of birds. It's great if they do well during out of cage time, but housing them together just isn't fair. You are asking two birds who don't have very much in common with each other to co-habitate. I don't know much about parrolets but I have heard they can be aggressive if they want to, even tame ones. And remember, most birds can get hormonal and be nippy and nasty that way too and their beaks are huge for their size. Just keep an eye on the toes of the other birds, I have a friend who had a bird's toe broken before and it is not fun. 

Have you picked out which one you're going to get?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Please read up on avian diseases. There are a lot of very nasty things that can get spread through a flock through contamination on your skin, clothes, shoes, etc. from the training jobs you do. Likewise, if you're not following proper precautions, you can be spreading disease to the birds that belong to your clients. Saying that you'd pay anything for a vet is a great sentiment, but there are many nasty or even fatal diseases which cannot be treated or even detected until the bird is dead or almost dead. Do some research on polyoma virus, psittacine beak and feather disease, and avian bornavirus before you write off the importance of proper quarantine and infection control.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

roxy culver said:


> I think the concern here was Chewie. And you train birds as part of your job right? Just make sure to wash your hands and change your clothes after every session with another bird before you touch yours, only because of the disease issue.
> 
> Honestly, I don't agree with mixing species of birds. It's great if they do well during out of cage time, but housing them together just isn't fair. You are asking two birds who don't have very much in common with each other to co-habitate. I don't know much about parrolets but I have heard they can be aggressive if they want to, even tame ones. And remember, most birds can get hormonal and be nippy and nasty that way too and their beaks are huge for their size. Just keep an eye on the toes of the other birds, I have a friend who had a bird's toe broken before and it is not fun.
> 
> Have you picked out which one you're going to get?


The parrotlet will have his own cage I cant choose between blue or green so I will have a look at them all.I wash my hands after touching the birds because I also cant risk my customers birds getting sick.And if my customers live near I go to them to train.Chewie is my ones brother so they can be friends Chewie will be visiting every weekend his owner told me he has work and Chewie does be lonely on the weekends so he asked me if I would look after him.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Do you know how to tell the difference between male and female parrotlet? Males do have the ability to talk but not many females do... They are quite easy to tell apart.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Brandon2k14 said:


> The parrotlet will have his own cage I cant choose between blue or green so I will have a look at them all.I wash my hands after touching the birds because I also cant risk my customers birds getting sick.And if my customers live near I go to them to train.Chewie is my ones brother so they can be friends Chewie will be visiting every weekend his owner told me he has work and Chewie does be lonely on the weekends so he asked me if I would look after him.


You need to do more than just hand washing. You need to take a full shower, change your clothes, and disinfect your shoes, especially when you've been in someone else's home.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

enigma731 said:


> You need to do more than just hand washing. You need to take a full shower, change your clothes, and disinfect your shoes, especially when you've been in someone else's home.


Aren't certain diseases also airborne? (If so a separate cage is probably not enough if all the cages are in the same room.)


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah, that's a very good point.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

littletiel said:


> Aren't certain diseases also airborne? (If so a separate cage is probably not enough if all the cages are in the same room.)


Yeah but nothing will happen if they are quarantined in different rooms.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

ParrotletsRock said:


> Do you know how to tell the difference between male and female parrotlet? Males do have the ability to talk but not many females do... They are quite easy to tell apart.


Yes the males have blue across their rump and the Females is more faded Males also have blue on the wings.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

I saw how fast they fly they are like a Rocket.ParrotletsRock are yours clipped if not do they fly all over the place.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Brandon2k14 said:


> Yeah but nothing will happen if they are quarantined in different rooms.


This is incorrect. To prevent the spread of airborne illness, you need not just separate rooms, but a separate airspace altogether. You also need to contain/disinfect any part of you and your clothing that goes into the quarantine space.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> This is incorrect. To prevent the spread of airborne illness, you need not just separate rooms, but a separate airspace altogether. You also need to contain/disinfect any part of you and your clothing that goes into the quarantine space.


Ah well then that be impossible ill just quarantine the way everybody else does just change my clothes and shower and stuff.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Brandon2k14 said:


> Yes the males have blue across their rump and the Females is more faded Males also have blue on the wings.


For the most part, yes, however some females have blue rumps and even the eye markings, however it is only the males that have blue on the wings.



Brandon2k14 said:


> I saw how fast they fly they are like a Rocket.ParrotletsRock are yours clipped if not do they fly all over the place.


Yes they do fly so fast, like little jet fighter planes. Mine is not clipped at the moment however he is usually keep clipped to cool his aggression issues...lol Yes he flies all over the place and stays out of reach when he is being bratty, he loves to stay on top of the windows where I cannot reach him... But most times can be bribed down with a hemp seed or two.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Brandon2k14 said:


> Ah well then that be impossible ill just quarantine the way everybody else does just change my clothes and shower and stuff.


Enigma is right, proper quarantine should have separate airspace altogether, however very few people have the ability to do a quarantine this way so get them as far away in the house as possible with closed doors between.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

My mam is allowing me to keep him Downstairs I actually want him to live downstairs.He's getting a nice big cage all for himself and he will be spoiled.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> My mam is allowing me to keep him Downstairs I actually want him to live downstairs.He's getting a nice big cage all for himself and he will be spoiled.


That's always good to hear! There's nothing wrong with introducing him to the other birds once the quarantine period is over. It might be best to do this on neutral ground, i.e. not near anyone's cage.


----------

